# richtig Füttern - Menge, Intervall etc. ?



## MarcinD (8. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mal eine Frage bzgl. des richtigen Anfütterns bei Friedfischen. Ich meine nicht zu Konsestenz und Zutaten etc. dazu gibt es reichlich Beiträge und Videos im Netz. 
Mir geht es aber eher um Menge und Intervall und dann auf die besonderen Situationen bezogen.

Also ich beschreibe mal, wie ich meine, dass es richtig ist.
Zu beginn, haue ich immer so 2 orangengroße Bälle pro Stelle ins Wasser. Meine Posen sind meistens ca. 3-4 meter auseinander. Also 4 Bälle zu Beginn. Bei kälterer Jahreszeit sind es dann eher 2 kleinere Bälle. Futter mit Partikeln wie Haferflocken und Mais, damit auch was unten liegenbleibt.

Soweit sogut, und was dann? Ich will die Fische ja im Idealfall ca. 5-6- Std. am Platz halten.
Da gibt es dann ja 2 Fälle die eintreten können: Das erste Anfüttern ist 30 Minuten vorbei und es beißt nix oder es beißt was. Was mache ich in welchen Fall?
- Weiterfüttern, welche Menge und welches Intervall?

Bei den Stippern sieht man oft, das bei jedem Wurf auch eine Handvoll Maden etc. geworfen wird. 

Wie ist es beim Feedern? Wenn nix beißt, dann in welchem Intervall den Futterkorb neu füllen und auswerfen?

Frage, weil ich es letztes Jahr oft hatte, dass gar nix gebissen hat, Anfangs viel, dann nix mehr und auch die Fälle, anfang nix und dann nach 3 Std.

Hoffe meine Frage ist verständlich. 
Vielen Dank.


----------



## hecht99 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: richtig Füttern - Menge, Intervall etc. ?*

Wenn du es nicht Wettkampfmäßig betreibst und es auf größere Friedfische wie Karpfen, Brassen, Karauschen oder Schleien abgesehen hast liegst du mit der Startmenge nicht mal so falsch. Nach jedem Fisch leg ich ein paar Maden/Maiskörner/Minifutterball je nach Situation nach.


----------



## MarcinD (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: richtig Füttern - Menge, Intervall etc. ?*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Wenn du es nicht Wettkampfmäßig betreibst und es auf größere Friedfische wie Karpfen, Brassen, Karauschen oder Schleien abgesehen hast liegst du mit der Startmenge nicht mal so falsch. Nach jedem Fisch leg ich ein paar Maden/Maiskörner/Minifutterball je nach Situation nach.



Ah, ok. Also immer die Kollegen unter Wasser unterhalten. 

Wie reagierst Du, wenn nix passiert? Trotzdem alle paar Minuten etwas nachfüttern?


----------



## Tobias85 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: richtig Füttern - Menge, Intervall etc. ?*

Besser nicht. Wenn noch keine Fische da sind (und wenn nichts beißt ist das der wahrscheinlichste Grund) und du dann immer weiter fütterst, dann hast du irgendwann einen großen Berg Futter im Wasser und wenn dann ein Fisch vorbeischwimmt, dann ist a) die Wahrscheinlichkeit klein, dass er bei all dem Futter grade deinen Hakenköder schnappt, und b) ist er ruckzuck satt und macht sich von dannen.


----------



## MarcinD (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: richtig Füttern - Menge, Intervall etc. ?*

Ah ok, danke. 

d.h. wenn nix passiert einfach sitzen und die Füße stillhalten. 
Meine leichteste Übung.


----------



## Nordan (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: richtig Füttern - Menge, Intervall etc. ?*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Ah, ok. Also immer die Kollegen unter Wasser unterhalten.
> 
> Wie reagierst Du, wenn nix passiert? Trotzdem alle paar Minuten etwas nachfüttern?



Das kommt auch drauf an.
Ich teste aus, ob 1-2 mal füttern mit einer Mini-Portion die Fische dazu animiert zu beißen, tut sich dennoch nichts bringt es auch nichts sinnlos weiter Futterberge auf dem Grund anzuhäufen.


----------



## Minimax (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: richtig Füttern - Menge, Intervall etc. ?*

Menge und Frequenz des Anfütterns hängt neben der Fischaktivität und Jahreszeit wesentlich mit der Gewässergröße und -typ zusammen.

 Darum ist es wichtig zu wissen auf was für ein Gewässer sich Deine Frage bezieht:

 Handelt es sich um ein Stillwasser, wo eine Futterstelle lange erhalten bleibt?
 Oder einen Fluss, wo das Futter je nach Strömung nach einiger Zeit abgeschwemmt wird?
 Oder einen Kanal, mit zwar geringer Strömung, aber erheblicher Verdriftung durch Schiffsverkehr?

 hg
 minimax


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: richtig Füttern - Menge, Intervall etc. ?*

Wenn ich marcins Rutenthread richtig behalten habe geht es vor allem um stillgewässer, evtl. Noch um Kanal; klassische Fließgewässer hat er ausgeschlossen.
Da Kanal zwar vorhanden aber nicht interessant war fährt er mE mit den obigen Tipps schon ganz gut


----------



## MarcinD (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: richtig Füttern - Menge, Intervall etc. ?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn ich marcins Rutenthread richtig behalten habe geht es vor allem um stillgewässer, evtl. Noch um Kanal; klassische Fließgewässer hat er ausgeschlossen.
> Da Kanal zwar vorhanden aber nicht interessant war fährt er mE mit den obigen Tipps schon ganz gut



Genau richtig :m

Geht hauptsächlich um diese schöne verkrautete Tongrube 
http://www.sfv-lk.de/index.php/unsere-gewaesser/twiehausen


----------



## Tobias85 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: richtig Füttern - Menge, Intervall etc. ?*

Ach guck an, unser Mittellandkanal-Nachbar...wir könnten uns direkt nebeneinander setzen und angeln, jeder auf seiner Vereinsstrecke... 

Also wenn dich - grad was das Feedern angeht - im Sommer doch mal der Kanal reizt... :m


----------



## MarcinD (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: richtig Füttern - Menge, Intervall etc. ?*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ach guck an, unser Mittellandkanal-Nachbar...wir könnten uns direkt nebeneinander setzen und angeln, jeder auf seiner Vereinsstrecke...
> 
> Also wenn dich - grad was das Feedern angeht - im Sommer doch mal der Kanal reizt... :m



Ich behalte Dich im Hinterkopf. Ich denke mal, dass mir bisher auch einfach nur der richtige Guide gefehlt hat, der mir die Vorteile dieser Wasserautobahn näher bringt. #6


----------



## Minimax (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: richtig Füttern - Menge, Intervall etc. ?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> geht es vor allem um stillgewässer,...fährt er mE mit den obigen Tipps schon ganz gut





MarcinD schrieb:


> Geht hauptsächlich um diese schöne verkrautete Tongrube
> http://www.sfv-lk.de/index.php/unsere-gewaesser/twiehausen



Dann sind die bisherigen Tipps goldrichtig, besonders wichtig sind die Hinweise auf Zurückhaltung beim Füttern, da A)Stillwasser B)Winter

 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Tobias85 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: richtig Füttern - Menge, Intervall etc. ?*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Ich behalte Dich im Hinterkopf. Ich denke mal, dass mir bisher auch einfach nur der richtige Guide gefehlt hat, der mir die Vorteile dieser Wasserautobahn näher bringt. #6



Oder die richtige Technik  Ich hab mir jahrelang die Zähne an den Friedfischen im MLK ausgebissen. Mit der Feederrute im letzten Herbst hats auf Anhieb geklappt.


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: richtig Füttern - Menge, Intervall etc. ?*

Zählst du die Sekunden am Anfang mit bis der korb unten ist?
Wenn nichts mehr geht versuche ich erst mal nen Dip.
Klappt nicht ? 
Korb wenn er zwei drittel der Teife erreicht hat einfach mal Aufreissen .
Vielleicht auch mal etwas Bewegung in den Köder bringen ,wirkt oft Wunder. 
Oder einfach mal 3 Meter weiter verlängern  und wenn dann nichts geht nochmal 3 Meter zulegen.
Wenn alles nichts hilft wieder auf alten Platz zurück und einen Korb im Mittelwasser aufreissen mit Gewürzen oder Dip.


----------



## ulli1958m (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: richtig Füttern - Menge, Intervall etc. ?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch mal etwas Bewegung in den Köder bringen , ...und der Biss kommt dann manchmal schon nach 3-4 Sekunden
> Oder einfach mal 3 Meter weiter verlängern  und wenn dann nichts geht nochmal 3 Meter zulegen.


oder rechts, links neben dem Futterplatz...so habe ich den letzten 2  Jahren oft die größten Weißfische beim Ansitz gefangen...entstanden ist  die Erkenntnis durch (ärgerliche) Fehlwürfe beim Feedern im Kanal :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: richtig Füttern - Menge, Intervall etc. ?*

Hallo. Marcin,

Ich würde bei so dicht nebeneinander liegenden Ruten überlegen, nur bei einer anzufüttern.

Ich habe schon oft etwas abseits neben dem Futter überraschende Fänge gemacht.


----------



## MarcinD (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: richtig Füttern - Menge, Intervall etc. ?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Hallo. Marcin,
> 
> Ich würde bei so dicht nebeneinander liegenden Ruten überlegen, nur bei einer anzufüttern.
> 
> Ich habe schon oft etwas abseits neben dem Futter überraschende Fänge gemacht.



Danke für Eure Tipps. Freue mich schon auf eine erfahrungsreiche Saison 2018. Was ich auch versuchen werde und was auf dem Beitrag von Testudo basiert ist unterschiedliche Futter pro Angel zu nutzen. Also Futter mit feinen Partikeln bei der feinen Rute um die Lockwirkung zu habe und wenig grobe (Hartmais) bei der gröberen Rute um die Fich zu halten. Boilie sind bei uns verboten, deshalb ist Mais das max. größte.
Vielleicht kann ich damit selektieren.


----------



## RuhrPur (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: richtig Füttern - Menge, Intervall etc. ?*

Kleine Pellets?
 Method-Feeder?


----------



## MarcinD (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: richtig Füttern - Menge, Intervall etc. ?*



RuhrPur schrieb:


> Kleine Pellets?
> Method-Feeder?



Pellets könnte gehen, habe beim Verein nachgefragt, ob die auch verboten sind. In den Regelheft sind nur Boilies verboten.

Method-Feeder steht diese Saison bei mir auf der To-Do Liste. Bin in dem andere Thread gerade auf der Suche nach Empfehlungen für eine Rute.
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4775104#post4775104

Kurze Rückfrage schonmal dazu. Ab wieviel Gramm funktioniert das Selbsthaken? Reichen da 30gr?


----------



## thanatos (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: richtig Füttern - Menge, Intervall etc. ?*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Ah, ok. Also immer die Kollegen unter Wasser unterhalten.
> 
> Wie reagierst Du, wenn nix passiert? Trotzdem alle paar Minuten etwas nachfüttern?



ja wenn sie da sind muß man sie mit äußerst sparsamen nach füttern am Platz halten .
Wenn nix passiert viertelstündlich etwas geruchsintensives 
einwerfen -Geschmack und Geruch sind ausschlaggebend nicht die Menge !
nach einer Stunde einsehen "hier geht heute nix" 
Einpacken #6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: richtig Füttern - Menge, Intervall etc. ?*

Anfüttern ist auch Situationsgebunden, nicht immer gelingt gleicher Futtertakt zum Beispiel am nächsten Tag, obwohl doch gleiche Temperaturen herrschen. Dann gab es möglicherweise (oft so) Nachts einen Sturz von mehreren Grad, die Fische sind Verhalten, legen ihre Fresszeiten anders an.

Wenn nichts nach der Startfütterung passiert oft folgendes:


*Der Angler wirft mehr Lockfutter nach*
*Der Angler wirft eine andere Stelle an*
*Der Angler wechselt den Köder*

Oft sind alle 3 Maßnahmen der Ungeduld geschuldet. Reagiert der Fisch nicht auf dein Futter, werden 2 Futterkörbe oder Futterbälle nichts ändern. Ich habe mir im Laufe der Zeit angewöhnt:


*Das Futter ( den Futterball, gefüllten Futterkorb) aromatisch zu verändern durch Lockstoffe ( Sprühen, Träufeln)*
*Den Futterplatz mehrere Meter zu überwerfen*
*Den Köder zu bewegen ( Schnur mit Finger vibrieren lassen, Feederspitze zum 1/3 oder 1/2 gemäßigt bewegen)*
*Lebendköderanteil erhöhen ( Futterneid, Bewegung)*
*Das Futter im Korb leicht anpressen, der Fisch steht gern eine Etage höher, zum Grund locken*

Sind Fische am Platz versuche ich nach Gefühl die Herrschaften zu bespaßen, den Schwarm am Platz halten und jeden einzelnen Fisch heraus zu fangen klappen selten bis nie, weil auch die Fisch irgendwann registrieren, das irgendetwas nicht stimm.

Im Sommer arbeite ich auch gern mit Pellets von 2mm bis 6mm, wegen ihrer hohen Lockwirkung. Sie zerfallen recht langsam und garantieren so Attraktivität. Werden gefüttert wie Maden.


----------



## MarcinD (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: richtig Füttern - Menge, Intervall etc. ?*

Danke für die tollen Tips. Werde ich versuchen. 
Kann man für die Lockmittel auch die Haushaltsüblichen Pulver nutzen?
Zimt, vanille, knoblauch, Salz etc.


----------



## geomas (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: richtig Füttern - Menge, Intervall etc. ?*



MarcinD schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Kurze Rückfrage schonmal dazu. Ab wieviel Gramm funktioniert das Selbsthaken? Reichen da 30gr?



Hängt meines Erachtens von zwei Faktoren ab: wie scharf ist der Haken und wie bewegt sich der Fisch mit dem Köder im Maul?*

Bin noch ein Method-Novize, habe bislang mit Method-Korb-Gewichten von 15 - 35g gefangen.



*) Als möglichen dritten Faktor wäre noch die „Härte” des Fischmauls zu erwähnen. Das wäre dann von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich, es gibt ja Berichte über sehr harte Karpfenmäuler aus Seen, wo sie überwiegend Muscheln fressen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: richtig Füttern - Menge, Intervall etc. ?*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Danke für die tollen Tips. Werde ich versuchen.
> Kann man für die Lockmittel auch die Haushaltsüblichen Pulver nutzen?
> Zimt, vanille, knoblauch, Salz etc.



Alles was dein Herz begehrt. Fische sind genetisch weder aus Sensas, noch auf Browning gepolt. Gewürze sind immer super, da kannst du vieles ausprobieren.

Für das Lockfutter geht Sirup, ne Brausetablette ( ging bei mir nicht so gut, andere schwören drauf), Maggi, Sojasaucen, was alles halt stinkt und sonst nur in der Küche für Sadisten herhält.

Am Anfang muss man erst das Dosieren richtig verstehen ( geht nur durch Übung und in Wechselwirkung mit Fisch>Überall anders), hat man den Dreh aber raus, besitzt man kleine Kniffe die Manchmal noch den Tag retten. Auch wenn es nur 1 einzelner Fisch ist!


----------



## geomas (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: richtig Füttern - Menge, Intervall etc. ?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ... Sojasaucen, was alles halt stinkt und sonst nur in der Küche für Sadisten herhält.
> ....



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, empfahl Andal den Besuch eines Asia-Ladens für passende „Aromen” ;-)
Da gibt es sicher den stärksten Stoff.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: richtig Füttern - Menge, Intervall etc. ?*



geomas schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, empfahl Andal den Besuch eines Asia-Ladens für passende „Aromen” ;-)
> Da gibt es sicher den stärksten Stoff.



Für den Könner: Butter Vanille :vik:


----------

